# Rescued---Golden Mix Momma and her pups in WV



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope the pups and mom find wonderful homes. Fingers crossed for them.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

They are cute. I am sure the babies will all go fast but my worry is for the mama....I hope a good person takes her in....=(


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am presenting this to the GoldHeart board...BUT We'll need help getting them out & to us.
If the board says yes, can we make this happen???


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not in a location to help with transport, but if it's a go and you need any money for gas I could kick in a little.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I would be willing to chip in as well. Let usknow what happens!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> I would be willing to chip in as well. Let usknow what happens!


Me too !!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am willing to make a donation if the Board says yes.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We're waiting for a response from the shelter, I believe 5 of the pups are going to another rescue. Waiting to hear about the rest. Will keep you posted


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just found out that Momma & all pups are safe


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So glad!!! Always nice to hear a happy ending!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news!! Thank you so much for checking on these pups!


----------

